# UPDATED - BFP!! af 5 days late, sore boobs, cramps -- af now 8 days late ??!!



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hey you guys,

well, i wound up at the dr's this morning bc i was so nauseated and dry heaving plus normal endo bowel probs.  i am very pleased to report that the reason for this is i got a     !!!!  i am still in total shock!!  because i have been hurting and with my history i am off to have a scan tomorrow to make sure it's not an ectopic pregnancy.  i am sure it will be just fine but you know how these things are.  my dr calculated i am 5 weeks pregnant!  

still can't believe it   

lots of love,
carrie
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo



af now 8 days late and did a predictor hpt this am and got a bfn.  this is seriously driving me crazy.  i've got bad nausea now and the tiredness is getting even worse.  what's up ??


hi ladies -

i hope you can shed some light on what's going on with me.  quick summary - been ttc for a year but have endo + luteal phase defect of 7 - 9 days.  my period was due last saturday (cd23) and i am now on cd28.  i had really bad cramps on saturday and some on sunday but still no period.  i've also started feeling a little bit sick and now my boobs are v v v sore and my nipples look a little darker.  dh said they look a little swollen as well.  i'm v v v tired as well.  thing is, i took an hpt last night and got a bfn.  but, then i got to thinking, i only got my +opk on cd16, so should i wait til cd32 or 32 which is 2 weeks after ovulation, assuming it happened 24 - 36 hrs after the +opk??  i am so confused and want my bfp!!  i was meant to wait for my af to start so i could start clomid as well LOL.  any advice gratefully received.

thanks!!!

carrie
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi honey,

Without wanting to give you false hope, you do seem to have some very positive symptoms of pg   It probably is too early to get a reliable result from a HPT, especially if late implantation is likely, but if you do test again (I'd be testing every day!  ) you should test in the morning, as the pg hormone will get diluted throughout the day.

Keeping my fingers crossed  for you!

xx Clare


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I thought I was going  and I'm only one day late I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Just wanted to say  xxx


----------

